# context



## pidyo (May 11, 2011)

Παραδόξως, δεν βρίσκω νημάτιο αφιερωμένο στην πονεμένη αυτή λέξη (αν φταίω εγώ γι' αυτό ας επιληφθούν οι καλοί αδμινιστράτορες). Η πληρέστερη πραγμάτευση που βρήκα είναι (έκπληξη!:)) του nickel:



nickel said:


> Έχουν κλάψει μανούλες με αυτή την κ~λέξη, το context. Στα παλιά καλά χρόνια, λέγαμε _τα συμφραζόμενα_ και πηγαίναμε παρακάτω. Έπειτα μας ήρθε _το συγκείμενο_ και είπαμε «α, τι ωραίο!» (μέχρι που μας προέκυψε το υποκείμενο του subtext). Κατόπιν το «περικείμενο» μάς δημιούργησε την ανάγκη για ένα α-μπε-μπα-μπλομ. Έπειτα άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν το context για τις ειδικές περιστάσεις και την περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα και το κλίμα της εποχής, οπότε παίξαμε διστακτικά με το _πλαίσιο_. Ένας καλός κύριος πρότεινε κάπου το _ιδιοπεριβάλλον_, αλλά πέρασε και δεν κόλλησε («ιδιοπεριβαλλοντική ανάλυση»; ). Η _συγκυρία_ (σύνολο περιστάσεων, πλέγμα συνθηκών) δεν ξέρω αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για να αποδώσει το context. Οπότε, φίλτατε, ένα μαραμένο _πλαίσιο_ σού έχει μείνει. Αν θα κάνεις το επίθετο _πλαισιωμένη, εμπλαισιωμένη_ ή _πλαισιοθετημένη_, δεν ξέρω. Αλλά «τα δεδομένα που υπάρχουν και οι συνθήκες που επικρατούν» είναι το «πλαίσιο», μέχρι να βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο.


 
Κάπου είχα ακούσει τον όρο *συμπλαίσιο*. Βλέπω τώρα ότι έχει μηδαμινά σχεδόν γκουγκλίσματα (το ένα από τα δύο είναι δικό μου!), άρα μάλλον κανείς δεν τον χρησιμοποιεί πέρα από τον πλάστη του, που δεν θυμάμαι ποιος είναι.

Νοηματικά, μορφολογικά και ετυμολογικά, το συμπλαίσιο βολεύει: 
α) Βολεύει νοηματικά, καθώς, σε αντίθεση με όλα τα -κείμενα και τα -φραζόμενα, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για μη κειμενικά και λεκτικά contexts (βασικό ζητούμενο για τον κατάλληλο όρο που θα αποδίδει την πληθώρα πλέον των contexts). Αναγνωρίζω βέβαια ότι ο αγγλικός όρος περιέχει ένα "κείμενο" χωρίς αυτό να τον εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιείται σε διαφορετικά contexts,  αλλά από τη στιγμή που στα ελληνικά τα -κείμενα και τα -φραζόμενα μοιάζουν να παραπέμπουν σε γραπτό ή προφορικό λόγο (αλλιώς δεν θα ψάχναμε για άλλον όρο), ας παίξουμε λίγο τους καθαρολόγους.

β) Βολεύει μορφολογικά, καθώς επιτρέπει λογής λογής ομαλούς σχηματισμούς (επίθετο συμπλαισιακός για το contextual, ρήμα συμπλαισιώνω για το contextualize).

γ) Βολεύει από πλευράς παραγωγικής καθαρότητας: "αυτό που από κοινού με άλλα δημιουργεί ένα πλαίσιο", δηλαδή η βασική σημασία των συνθέτων με συν-. 

Αντιρρήσεις (αισθητικές και άλλες);


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, να και ένας ορισμός από γλωσσάριο της Πύλης, που παντρεύει πολλά:
*συμφραζόμενα [context]*
Τα στοιχεία (γλωσσικά, νοηματικά κλπ.) που προκύπτουν από το όλο γλωσσικό ή πραγματολογικό περιβάλλον στο οποίο χρησιμοποιείται o λόγος. Τα συμφραζόμενα σχετίζονται πιο συγκεκριμένα με τα εξης: 1.Το άμεσο γλωσσικό περιβάλλον σε μια πρόταση. 2. Τη νοηματική δόμηση του συνεχούς λόγου. 3. Τα όσα περιλαμβάνει ο ορισμός μιας έννοιας. 4. Το πραγματολογικό συγκείμενο μιας κατάστασης.​
Αμέσως αποκάτω:
*συμφραστικό πλαίσιο [contextual framework]*
Το όλο σχήμα των συμφραζομένων σε μια ή περισσότερες προτάσεις, καθώς από τα συμφραζόμενα αυτά εξαρτώνται οι σημασίες των επιμέρους γλωσσικών στοιχείων (δηλαδή σε ποιες ακριβώς οντότητες αναφέρονται τα στοιχεία ή οι ενέργειες).​
Οι κύριες αντιρρήσεις μου για το _συμπλαίσιο_:

Μα κι άλλον όρο στο α-μπε-μπα-μπλομ;
Το _πλαίσιο_ το καταλαβαίνω: είναι γύρω γύρω και περικλείει πράγματα. Καταλαβαίνω και το _συν_- στο _συγκείμενο/context_. Το _συμπλαίσιο_, όμως; 

Μια γρήγορη σφυγμομέτρηση μάς χρειάζεται, να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε:

συμφραζόμενα
συγκείμενο
περικείμενο

και να αφήσουμε το _πλαίσιο_ για το ευρύτερο πλαίσιο του _context_.


----------



## pidyo (May 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι κύριες αντιρρήσεις μου για το _συμπλαίσιο_:
> 
> Μα κι άλλον όρο στο α-μπε-μπα-μπλομ;
> Το _πλαίσιο_ το καταλαβαίνω: είναι γύρω γύρω και περικλείει πράγματα. Καταλαβαίνω και το _συν_- στο _συγκείμενο/context_. Το _συμπλαίσιο_, όμως;
> ...


 
Κατανοητή η πρώτη αντίρρηση, δεκτό και το multiple choice, μόνο στη δεύτερη αντίρρηση έχω αντίρρηση. Όπως στο συγκείμενο τα Α, Β, Γ δημιουργούν από κοινού με το Χ που μας απασχολεί ένα κείμενο που ερμηνεύει το Χ, έτσι και στο συμπλαίσιο τα Α, Β, Γ δημιουργούν από κοινού με το Χ που μας απασχολεί ένα πλαίσιο που ερμηνεύει το Χ.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με τον τρόπο που φτιάχνεις το... κάδρο σου. :)
Ένας από τους λόγους που συμφωνώ με τη γλωσσική παρατήρηση που θέλει να λέμε «στο πλαίσιο...» και όχι «στα πλαίσια...» είναι που έχω ξεκάθαρη στο μυαλό μου την εικόνα του κάδρου, της κορνίζας, που μπορεί να αποτελείται από τέσσερα στοιχεία, αλλά όλα αυτά δημιουργούν _ένα_ πλαίσιο. Όταν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιούμε το _πλαίσιο_ για να αποδώσουμε το _context_ με την ευρύτερη σημασία του, μπορώ να δω στον πληθυντικό τις διαφορετικές _περιστάσεις_ που συγκεντρώνονται και δημιουργούν το _περιβάλλον_ γύρω γύρω από το φαινόμενο. Αυτές οι πολλές περιστάσεις, που δεν είναι τέσσερις, σχηματίζουν _ένα κάδρο_, _ένα πλαίσιο_ που περιβάλλει το φαινόμενο. Έτσι απλοϊκά το ζωγραφίζω στο νου μου για να το καταλάβω.


----------



## pidyo (May 11, 2011)

Αρχίζει να γίνεται λίγο υψηλόφρων η κουβέντα, πρωινιάτικα, αλλά εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι το context είναι πιο δυναμικό από ένα κάδρο, ότι δηλαδή συντίθεται *και *από το κάδρο *και* από όλα τα δεδομένα του μουσαμά. Σε ιστορικά contexts αυτό είναι σύνηθες: όταν εξετάζουμε π.χ. τη δουλεία σε οικονομικό context, συνεξετάζουμε το σύνολο των τρόπων παραγωγής, _συμπεριλαμβανομένης_ της δουλείας, κ.ο.κ.

Εξάλλου, και το συγκείμενο τις ίδιες συμπαραδηλώσεις έχει (όλα τα στοιχεία ενός κειμένου που συναποτελούν ένα πλαίσιο αναφοράς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του στοιχείου που μας απασχολεί). Δεν νομίζω πως ο όρος που θα επιλεγεί πρέπει να δηλώνει οποιασδήποτε μορφής εξωτερικότητα ως προς το πράγμα το context του οποίου θέλουμε να περιγράψουμε. 

Ζαλίστηκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2011)

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά (πράγμα καθόλου βέβαιο :)) πού πηγαίνει η συζήτηση, νομίζω ότι το πλαίσιο του Νίκελ παραπέμπει σε ξεχωριστό καρέ ή έστω σε μια διαδοχή ξεχωριστών καρέ μιας κινηματογραφικής ταινίας, ενώ ο Πιδύο περιγράφει μια οθόνη όπου η ροή είναι ενιαία, seamless.

Αλλά μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνω εντελώς λάθος  (που κάτι λέει κι αυτό).


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

@pidyo: Καταλαβαίνω πού το πας και πώς το βλέπουμε διαφορετικά, αλλά θα αφήσω να σχολιάσουν κι άλλοι, γιατί μέχρι αύριο τέτοια ώρα θα βρίσκομαι σ' ένα πλαίσιο πολύ ασφυκτικό...


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2011)

Ως προς τη σφυγμομέτρηση, διστάζω γιατί και οι τρεις προτεινόμενες επιλογές είναι κειμενικές, δηλ. δεν μου φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν σε φράσεις όπως In this context of difficult access to care...


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

@sarant: Αν δεν είναι σαφές, ναι, εννοούσα τις αποδόσεις που κυκλοφορούν για το κειμενικό πλαίσιο και όχι για τις ευρύτερες ιδιοπεριβαλλοντικές περιστάσεις.
:)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Α ναι, να λάβουμε υπόψη μας και τη *συγκειμενοποίηση* (_contextualization_).

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_greek/other/1100229-contextualisation.html
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7066-contextualization-συγκειμενοποίηση


----------



## Marinos (May 11, 2011)

Μ' άρεσε που για ένα-δυο λεπτά εμφανίστηκε εδώ ένα μήνυμα out of context. :)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Ευκαιρία για μια σύγκρουση του λαϊκού με το επιστημονικό:
*out of context* = ξεκάρφωτος
:)


----------



## Themis (May 11, 2011)

Εγώ που εξακολουθώ να χρησιμοποιώ τα συμφραζόμενα, όπως άλλωστε όλος ο κόσμος πριν εμφανιστούν τα διάφορα -κείμενα, θα ήθελα να τονίσω δύο στοιχεία που θεωρώ σημαντικά. Πρώτον, ας γίνει σαφές ότι δεν ασχολούμαστε με την ορολογία της γλωσσολογίας αλλά με τις γενικότερες και κοινότερες χρήσεις. Δεύτερον, κάτι που δεν έχω δει ποτέ να αναφέρεται, τα συμφραζόμενα και το συγκείμενο δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση γλωσσικού επιπέδου: το πρώτο μπορείς να το πεις και στον περιπτερά της γειτονιάς σου, το δεύτερο δεν τολμάς να το πεις ούτε στον δάσκαλο του παιδιού σου. Συμπέρασμα: αν εξαιρέσουμε την ειδική ορολογία της γλωσσολογίας, εγώ είμαι μια χαρά με το πλαίσιο και τα συμφραζόμενα και δεν μου χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε σε ένα αλλο νήμα από εμένα με έναν άλλο όρο, το co-text, οφείλω να ποστάρω αυτό που οι περισσότεροι πανεπιστημιακοί καθηγητές γλώσσας αναφέρουν ως συγκείμενο:
/... Catford had applied Halliday's Systemic Grammar model to translation theory, and had imaginatively categorized translation shifts between levels, structures, word-classes, and units. He distinguished between the context (of situation) and the co-text (of language) both of which determine the method of translation. .../
ηλεκτρονική πηγή: http://www.anukriti.net/pgdts/course411/ch6e.html (ανακτήθηκε: πριν από 5 λεπτά ;) )


----------

